# My walleyes back



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Just got her back today. Thanks to everyone who recommended Kieth Lutz. He did an awesome job. Sorry about the Crappy photo though, the wife has the camera and all I had was my cell phone.










I tried to drag it smaller but it won't let me.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

send me the photo, I will post it for you.


----------

